# SPEAKING OF CHILI



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Lillian Cafe is having a Chili cook-off Sat. at 4PM. The BIG GERMAN and I are going. I know it is suppose to rain or chance of rain but was wondering if folks would like to meet up around 3PM have a few brews and test out some folks different chili cooking styles. 

We are going either way but thought it would be fun with more people. Something to do and not far for us westsiders.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Rain may be gone by then. :letsdrink

Called the place and they said they were a full Bar. Beer, Mixed drinks and wine. Had no clue. 

Hope to see a few westsiders tomorrow. :letsdrink


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not to long ago they added a pool table and dart board. If you've never stopped and tried their club or rueben sandwiches your missing out. Also try the tatter salad, emmmm good. Might have to stop in and see who the shooters are.

Skip


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Do they sell beer?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

here you go Bobby



> *Deeplines (12/12/2009)*Rain may be gone by then. :letsdrink
> 
> Called the place and they said they were a full Bar. Beer, Mixed drinks and wine. Had no clue.
> 
> Hope to see a few westsiders tomorrow. :letsdrink


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone else thinking of going? Might be a "way westside meeting".

Skip


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

DA!.....I read that early this morning. Did I mention I have CRS?



"Can't Remember S#*t."


----------



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

The Murphster and I are heading out now.... See ya`ll there :letsdrink


----------

